# Lichtschwert zu sich herziehen



## Allwissend (18. Mai 2005)

Wie funktioniert das mit dem Lichtschwert herziehen, dass man das dann auch noch anfassen kann wenn es schwebt?


----------



## zirag (18. Mai 2005)

Falsches Forum   

sowas gehört hier nicht rein. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ;-]
Das habe ich dir auch schon beim letzten Post gesagt


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## goela (18. Mai 2005)

Auch hier: Jetzt ist es im richtigen Forum!


----------



## Allwissend (18. Mai 2005)

Ok danke. Aber wie geht das jetzt?


----------



## zirag (19. Mai 2005)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz. Bitte etwas genauer beschreiben was du machen willst 

mfg ZiRaG

PS: Und nächstes mal bitte gleich genauer beschreiben, damit man nicht immer erst 10 mal nachfragen muss  sollte auch in deinem Interesse liegen, dann bekommst du ja auch schneller Hilfe.


----------



## Allwissend (19. Mai 2005)

Also, z.B. du verlierst dein Lichtschwert im film. Dann willst du es mit der "macht" heranziehen. Es soll dann in der luft schweben und aber auch greifbar sein! Wie macht man sowas?


----------



## Chrisu (19. Mai 2005)

Moinsen,

schnelle Antwort: mit einem 3D Programm, z.B. Cinema 4D, 3dsmax, Maya, ...
Und anschließendem Compositing in After Effects, Combustion, ...

Und für den Dreh kann man am besten ein grünes oder blaues Dummyobjekt verwenden, damit die Handposition richtig ist beim Zugreifen.

Ich hoffe, das hilft erstmals.
Schöne Grüße,
Chrisu


----------



## Allwissend (19. Mai 2005)

Das muss doch auch anders gehen! Es gibt jemanden der hat das mit irgendeinem Programm gemacht, also von hier: Adobe After Effects, Adobe Photoshop oder Adobe Premiere


----------



## Chrisu (19. Mai 2005)

Klar kannst du auch nur diese Programme verwenden, das Ergebnis wird aber sicher nicht sehr berauschend sein. Dafür mußt du ein Bild von deinem Laserschwert nehmen, es in Photoshop so freistellen und dann in AfterEffects animieren. 
Ich persönlich würds nicht machen, aber wer will kann das natürlich auch so machen. 
Nachteil bei der Methode: dein Schwert kann nur in 2D verwendet werden und darf sich nicht um die dritte Achse drehen, was aber eventuell langweilig aussieht.
Nachdem alles in AFX animiert worden ist, verwendest du noch Premiere um genau an der Stelle eine Schnitt ( Totale --> Großaufnahme der Hand) zu machen, wo das Schwert in die Hand genommen wird.

Geht alles ... es kommt immer nur auf das Verhältnis zwischen Aufwand und Nutzen ab und was du selber zeigen willst.

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## Allwissend (19. Mai 2005)

Das ist aber nicht in 2D. Es ist auch in 3D. Also muss es irgendwie anders auch gehen!?


----------



## DustVader (20. Mai 2005)

Grüße!

Genau das was du da machen willst, ist gar nicht mal so schwer, wie es sich anhört. Ich weis zwar nicht, wie das genau geht, aber ich hab da so eine Idee, die evtl. funktionieren würde:

Bei theforce.net gibt es einen kleinen FanFilm, der heißt: "Ryan vs. Dorkman". Ziemlich am Ende des Films hat nur noch einer der Beiden ein Laserschwert und kämpfen nun mit der Macht um diese Waffe. Das Lichtschwert schwebt dabei frei in der Luft (stehend!) und wird langsam von einem der Beiden herrangezogen.

Ich glaube, dass das Lichtschwert OHNE die Filmklinge vor einen Blue-Screen gestellt wird und ein Foto davon erstellt wird. Dieses wird dann in After effects eingefügt (Alles was Blau ist, wird ausgekeyet [Effekte ---> Keying ---> ColorKey <--- (so in etwa)])
So kann man den Eindruck machen, das Laserschwert frei in der Luft schweben zu lassen. 

Aber es gab da noch den Teil, in dem einer der Beiden das Lichtschwert per Macht in die Finger bekommt und sein Gegner es per Macht aktiviert: Er hält das Laserschwert nämlich so, dass die Klinge, wenn sie aktiviert wird, in seine Richtung schießt.
Da das Lichtschwert ja richtig durch die Luft flog und man richtig sieht, wie er es auch noch in die Haand nimmt, schätze ich, dass er nur die Luft gegriffen hat. Per Maste auf dem Video wird dann der Eindruck vermittelt, dass er das Schwert in der Hand hält.

Ich weis, es ist recht blöd, das so zu erklären, aber ich hoffe, dass ich etwas helfen konnte; Viel erfolg und:
Möge die Macht mit dir sein!


----------



## Allwissend (20. Mai 2005)

Könnte sein, aber es muss doch irgendwie auch anders gehen. Warum haben wir keinen Profi aus dem StarWars filmen da


----------



## zirag (20. Mai 2005)

Also wenn du so "allwissend" bist, dann müsstest du doch wissen wie es geht. Wenn du hier jeden Vorschlag mit "es muss auch anders gehen" beantwortest, dann sag uns doch wie es geht  

Such mal bei Google nach dem Programm "Letthelightsaberfly.exe" damit geht es sicher ;-]

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Allwissend (20. Mai 2005)

> Such mal bei Google nach dem Programm "Letthelightsaberfly.exe" damit geht es sicher



Ja vielleicht gibts das ja!  ^^


----------

